# What's your phobia(s)?



## igotproblems (Jul 8, 2009)

Hello Ladies and Gents
Here's my list of phobias, feel free to share yours.
quick resource: http://phobialist.com/


Acrophobia- Fear of heights.
Agateophobia- Fear of insanity. (recently a big problem for me)
Osphresiophobia-Fear of smells or odors (this is specific to "chemical" odors...more specifically fear of asphyxiation due to chemical inhalation)
Peniaphobia- Fear of poverty. (this may be warranted... sometimes it's not though)
Social Phobia- Fear of being evaluated negatively in social situations
My final phobia is one I couldn't find on the list... 
Fear of being drugged unknowingly.


----------



## Saqq (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm afraid of nothing! except that whole society and people thing... :um


There are some weird phobias on that list though:

Arachibutyrophobia- Fear of peanut butter sticking to the roof of the mouth --- Is this that hard to remove?

Anglophobia- Fear of England or English culture, etc. --- lol - I hate the English too!

Aulophobia- Fear of flutes -- Stay away from me Yanni!

and that's just A


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

i wouldnt go as far as calling it a phobia, but i realised recently that i have a massive dislike to sweating and avoid doing things that will make me sweat. and therefore pong like a scared *** skunk. lol.
i'm sure i highlighted a possible phobia (other than social) a while back, but cant remember right now. lol.
sorry.


----------



## mkat21 (Jul 12, 2009)

I didn't look mine up but I'm just gonna put some down off the top of my head.

1.Fear of embarrassment 
2. fear of being judged
3. I have a major fear of forgetting things(i double check things about a million times to make sure)
4. I have a horrible fear of not having enough money to pay for things in stores idk why
5.fear of the spontaneous(this is horrid bc i like being spontaneous but it scares me ****less, i need to prepare myself way in head of time)


----------



## PeopleAreStrange (Jun 4, 2009)

I fear spiders, vomiting, darkness, and empty spaces. As in fields/deserts/ocean and any flat land just... terrifies me. :/


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Astraphobia or Astrapophobia- Fear of thunder and lightning.(Ceraunophobia, Keraunophobia)... We've had several trees struck @ our house and (strangely) the artesian well head. Not fun!

Phonophobia- Fear of noises or voices or one's own voice; of telephones.

Social Phobia.

Fear of being observed... Too lazy to look it up.


----------



## Ununderstood (Jun 8, 2005)

I fear the ocean. I can't swim and being in their territory in a place where I am at such a great disadvantage scares the hell out of me. Just imagining me floating there and a huge shark or whale swims under,by or towards me OMFG I would die of a heart attack.

I really fear that I may get locked up somewhere by accident like a freezer or a trunk or some place and be forgotten and I just die slowly. Arrgh.

I fear small disgusting insects, they just scare the hell out of me. They are just so unpredictable and disgusting looking.

I fear heights, to think that just ONE wrong step could kill me scares the hell out of me.

And of course, Social Phobia.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Genophobia- Fear of sex

Yep. -_-


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Genophobia- Fear of sex
> 
> Yep. -_-


how do you think exposure therapy might work for summat like that? 
bless ya.
to all of us, though, it's a pity phobias exist, and i hope we can all over come them ^_^


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

solitarymonkey said:


> how do you think exposure therapy might work for summat like that?
> bless ya.
> to all of us, though, it's a pity phobias exist, and i hope we can all over come them ^_^


Haha. Quite painful for now...


----------



## nicole1234 (Jul 16, 2008)

social phobia is the major one
emetophobia (fear of vomit, dont do bars/clubs much lol)
Agateophobia (i have this too, it tends to trigger panic attacks)
Genophobia (fear of contracting diseases)


----------



## TheUnwelcome (Jul 9, 2009)

My main thing is driving in a car and feeling like everyone is looking at me. Especially at red lights this is horrible. I feel like I am an animal trapped in a zoo and everyone is staring at me. I dunno how this came to be but it started about 2 years ago. I used to drive around with my two 12s loud as crap and it never bothered people looking at me. Now I find I drive with my stereo totally off not trying to draw any attention. Odd huh? 

I dunno what you would really call this phobia either but it really inhibits what I can do. I hate leaving the house even to get cigarettes. And they say when you expose yourself to these situations they go away, well I have been going out a lot lately but it doesnt seem to be helping me at all =(


----------



## TheUnwelcome (Jul 9, 2009)

Also I focus in on my heart beating a lot and it seems to speed up when I do this, I worry I may have a heart attack sometimes. Also I am scared to exercise sometimes because I am worried that I might run my heart too hard and it will explode. I also tune in to my head a lot and feel the pressure from it and also notice sometimes I can see my heartbeat in my eyes. 

I guess you could say im kinda a hypochondriac with social anxiety. I feel comfortable at home the most but sometimes I don't even feel comfortable at home when I can't catch my negative thoughts before they do damage.


----------



## sweetpeazz (Jun 14, 2009)

Social Phobia
Coulrophobia- Fear Of Clowns
Coimetrophobia- Fear of Cemeteries
Gephyrophobia- Fear of Bridges specifically going over them
Aviophobia-Fear of flying
One that is not on the list I have fear of going down on escalators. I feel like I am falling.
There are some strange ones on the list like fear of belly buttons, fear of France/French culture, fear of diabetes, and one that puzzles me the most is fear of food(how do you survive without food).


----------



## Silence (Jul 4, 2009)

-Social Phobia 

-Telephonophobia - Fear of phones

-Autophobia- Fear of driving (rare I know, and I still don't have a license at eighteen)

-Agrizoophobia - Fear of wild animals. (hate zoos lol)

-Automatonophobia - Fear of ventriloquist's dummies.

-Pediophobia - Fear of dolls. (I'm gradually starting to overcome this one. Since I received a doll from a friend, I'm keeping it in my room...stashed under a pillow. lol)


----------



## banjerbanjo (May 18, 2009)

Mostly arachnephobia.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Social Phobia


----------



## rachelynn (Sep 12, 2008)

*Phobias*

*I just wrote down the definitions of the words, and I added my own that didn't have words for the phobias. All of these take over my life.*

*Fear of taking medicine.* - Not even severe pain makes me take pain pills. (which is bad, I dont know how Im going to get through surgery, I fear tons of doctor/medical related stuff! Ugh.) I hardly take my inhaler for asthma. I have allergies, but no way I'm taking allergy pills.

*Fear of going to the doctor or of doctors. *

*Fear of open spaces or of being in crowded, public places like markets. Fear of leaving a safe place. *- My house is the only really safe place. One year it took me a while to walk through a huge parking lot, when I had to stay at a hotel (needed to walk somewhere to get food) Open spaces...no where to hide, feel more so out of control, nothing to cling to. Don't like crowds.

*Fear of being evaluated negatively in social situations.*
*Fear of society or people in general.*

*Fear of heights or being close to high buildings. -* I hate tall buildings! Never will I live in a big city, such as NY or Chicago.

*Fear of flying. *- Never going to go in an airplane.

*Fear of death.*

*Fear of spiders.*

*Fear of loud noises.*

*Fear of injections.*

*Fear of surgical* *operations.*

*Fear of pregnancy or childbirth.*

*Fear of dogs. *- Mostly just unknown/mean/loud dogs...the ones in people's yards that bark. I can't take walks because of this.

*Fear of crossing bridges. *- Especially long or big ones.

*Fear of driving. *- Never ever will I drive a car.

*Fear of getting sick. *- Another reason that keeps me at home, especially during the flu season.

*Fear of elevators. -* I've been on one a few times this year though, but I hate using them if I have to go more than 2 floors up. I panicked a little once a couple of years ago when I was about to go on one.

*Fear of big stores. *

*Fear of security/alarm systems. *- Mostly part of my fear of big stores. Includes libraries too. I hate going through the doors....I avoid them a lot. More than a year ago, was the last time I was even in a grocery store. I can't go to places like that!

*Fear of being accused of a crime when innocent.*

*Fear of seeing trains going by and making noises* - Mostly if I'm not in a car or a building. They freak me out. I kind of feel as if they are coming after me.

*Fear of tornados.*


----------



## MrNoah (Jul 15, 2009)

It seems like I have a bunch of phobias. It would take me a while to think of them all.

When I was a kid I had pretty severe globophobia (fear of balloons). If anyone was squeezing a balloon or doing anything to them that might make them pop I would get very frightened. I don't know if I ever ran away screaming or anything like that, but it was certainly close. It's largely gone away in my adult life, but balloons do still make me uncomfortable.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

max4225 said:


> large crowds of humans mingling, eating, dancing & having fun
> cell phones, aliens with bad intentions that stare at you through the window at 3am when it's dark with no moon out, black holes, the cold vacuum of space, the lower atmosphere of Venus, giant aquatic snails, viruses, random meteroites, super volcanos, solar flares, Veritaserum, sometimes ovaries, my brother-in-law at times, concentrated sodium hydroxide, misplaced plutonium, light speed travel through a dusty nebula, botched quantum teleportaion into a mountain, job interviews, spoiled food, broken glass, metal shavings, cosmic rays, deuterium ice cubes, tree frogs, leopards, Utah raptors, gigantopithecus, large mean dogs, electric eels, little biting and stinging insects with attitude, accidentally creating an artifical intelligence, self-replicating molecular machines, apples made with left-handed DNA, non-rational humans, dark age theocracies, manevolent goddesses, being someone's pet, being burried alive in a dark cave with rattle snakes, wrestling with kodiack grizzly bears, forced gene therapy and cloning, determinism, looped deep-time, accelerated expansion of the universe, spontaneous de-evolution, being interviewed on live tv, accidentially slipping into another reality & not knowing how to get back :um


sounds like a bit of paranoia  gotta keep cautious though!! 
i have a strong fear of being accused of being a paedophile. so i try to avoid young children as best i can. unless i know them. but even then it can take a while to be comfortable around them.


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

*- Social Phobia*
*- Fear of bees and wasps* - this is a pretty big phobia for me, caused by being stung a couple of times in the past and having several bees/wasps nests in our garden (and one in our loft) over the years. If one comes too near me i just freak out and usually end up running off
*- Fear of needles/injections*
*- Fear of unenclosed heights* - if i'm high up but in an enclosed space then i'm fine, but with unenclosed heights i tend to get kinda freaked out
*- Fear of vomiting* - i don't fear other people vomiting, just myself


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Didaskaleinophobia: fear of school.
I don't really have social phobia. I'm not afraid of leaving my house and being in social situations enough to qualify for "phobia" but I do have an intense fear of school, symptom of my social anxiety.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

Do you guys know those werid looking troll dolls with the funky hairdo? man now those thing scared me i dont see how any child would want that as a toy or even a gift. i remember i cousin snuck in while i was takeing a shower and put one of those things hanging on the door nob, i had to climb out the window. i dont know the current term for this phobia i have of trolls

im also scared of roller coasters and heights acrophobia i think.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

Some of my Phobias​

*Agraphobia*- Fear of sexual abuse. (Paranoid fear of this)
*Automysophobia*- Fear of being dirty (not as serious)
*Cleithrophobia* - Fear of being locked in an enclosed place
*Ephebiphobia*- Fear of teenagers
*Helminthophobia*- Fear of being infested with worms
*Merinthophobia*- Fear of being bound or tied up (kind of goes along with the paranoid fear of being kidnapped thing...)
*Taphephobia*- Fear of being buried alive
*Virginitiphobia*- Fear of rape (again...)

Oddly enough, I had fun making that list. Hmm. It was interesting to identify some of my phobias. After I read _120 Days of Sodom_ I developed paranoid fears of everything in that book. I'm talking serious fears. Everything the captives had to endure, I am now deathly afraid of.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

The fear of everything whatever that means


----------



## mrfixit (Jun 25, 2009)

> My main thing is driving in a car and feeling like everyone is looking at me. Especially at red lights this is horrible. I feel like I am an animal trapped in a zoo and everyone is staring at me. I dunno how this came to be but it started about 2 years ago. I used to drive around with my two 12s loud as crap and it never bothered people looking at me. Now I find I drive with my stereo totally off not trying to draw any attention. Odd huh?
> 
> I dunno what you would really call this phobia either but it really inhibits what I can do. I hate leaving the house even to get cigarettes. And they say when you expose yourself to these situations they go away, well I have been going out a lot lately but it doesnt seem to be helping me at all =(


this is me to a T. i had the whole loud system installed in my car before. i would even enjoy the stares people would give me when playing my music loud. now is like where ever i look someone is looking at me. the people in front of me always look in their rear view mirror to look back at me (i think it's me they look at). or if i'm smoking a cigarette, turn my head to the left to blow out the smoke and there will be a b!tch looking at me.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I have generalized anxiety so I pretty much fear all situations in which there are people. 
I don't like when people stare at me. When people look at me they have an angry disapproved look on their face. I am not imagining this. 
I don't like answering the phone.
I don't like calling people. 
I don't like getting my picture taken. 
I don't like looking in the mirror at myself. 
I don't like writing my name in front of people.
I hate going to busy stores or being around large crowds. 
I don't like security guards at stores. 
Sometimes, I fear stealing money when paying for something at a store. (It's crazy!) 
I don't like driving only cause I get so nervous since I feel like people are staring at me. I'm a really nervous driver. I think it has to do with the fact that I was almost in an accident once. 
I'm especially more nervous or afraid of guys that I have crushes on. 
I don't like lectures since I feel like other people are staring at me. 
I have a fear of the dark. 
I don't really like swimming. I get panicky. (I used to love swimming when I was a kid)
I don't like loud noises. My CD player can go on volume maximum 10, but the volume is on 2. I am always asking my family to turn the tv down since it's too loud for me.
Fear of dogs. I got bit by a dog once on my road. 
Fear of being mauled by a bear. (I saw a bear last Summer when biking.)
http://www.howcast.com/videos/100020-How-To-Survive-a-Bear-Attack


----------



## TigerLilyie (Jul 14, 2009)

Atychiphobia- Fear of failure.

Phonophobia- Fear of noises or voices or one's own voice; of telephones.

Coulrophobia- Fear of clowns.

I thought this one was kinda funny. I had this when I was a kid--

Bogyphobia- Fear of bogeys or the bogeyman.


----------



## Kaine (Jul 17, 2009)

I have a fear of clowns I guess.

But its not your usual, "RUN AWAY" type of fear.

They make me more angry than scared. I have an almost uncontrollable urge to beat them. 

Not cool...


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

kaine said:


> i have a fear of clowns i guess.
> 
> But its not your usual, "run away" type of fear.
> 
> ...


do it!! :d


----------



## supreme.mugwump (Mar 13, 2009)

MrNoah said:


> It seems like I have a bunch of phobias. It would take me a while to think of them all.
> 
> When I was a kid I had pretty severe globophobia (fear of balloons). If anyone was squeezing a balloon or doing anything to them that might make them pop I would get very frightened. I don't know if I ever ran away screaming or anything like that, but it was certainly close. It's largely gone away in my adult life, but balloons do still make me uncomfortable.


HAHAHA I have that! I didn't know there was a word for it :haha Yeah, I'm scared of many things, balloons was probably low on my list. But I get freaked out when the move around (e.g. from wind) or people are playing with them... I'm on edge cos I hate loud noises. I always tell people "don't pop it!" LOL


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I'll just save myself some time and say that if there's any significant (or even small) risk to doing something at all, I probably have a phobia about it. I don't (as a rule) like to take risks. For example, a fear of heights makes perfect sense to me, as it's really senseless to even put yourself at a one in a million chance of falling to your death.

To put that another way, I wouldn't have even accidentally been a victim of 9/11 because you couldn't pay me enough to go to the top of a tall building. I would not feel safe just because I had a strong structure around me. I would feel vulnerable knowing how high up in the air I was and I would (believe it or not) have had a natural fear of a building collapse. 

And yeah. Like someone else, I have a fear of going over bridges. Even if it's a bridge that's been standing for 100 years, my fear is that it'll pick the day I go over it to collapse. Such is my luck. 

I have a fear of unfamiliar places. That one really cripples me at times. I can sometimes feel myself actually getting dizzy in an unfamiliar place or a situation where I'm at a significant disadvantage.


----------



## eileenAKAmommy (Jul 7, 2009)

Top of my head.

Social.
Someone holding both of my wrists. INSTANT panic attack.
Wearing closed shoes/sneakers/boots.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

eileenAKAmommy said:


> Wearing closed shoes/sneakers/boots.


 What about socks? I hate wearing socks! I don't panic if I do but it just induces this agitated feeling in me like I need to take them off right away.


----------



## eileenAKAmommy (Jul 7, 2009)

PickleNose said:


> What about socks? I hate wearing socks! I don't panic if I do but it just induces this agitated feeling in me like I need to take them off right away.


Socks aren't AS constricting. But I don't like them.


----------



## EgoZero (Jul 12, 2009)

Ofcourse *Social Phobia*.
*Atychiphobia*- Fear of failure.
*Cynophobia* - Fear of dogs (I had as a child, I kinda overcame it, but I still feel quite anxious around some potentialy dangerous dogs.)
*Caligynephobia*- Fear of beautiful women (they are really scary...)


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

EgoZero said:


> *Cynophobia* - Fear of dogs (I had as a child, I kinda overcame it, but I still feel quite anxious around some potentialy dangerous dogs.)


Yep. I can't stand dogs. They make me really nervous. When I was in grade eight someone brought their dog to the school yard and as everyone crowded around it I sat on the bench crying. Labradors make me the most nervous.

Being chased down the street by a raging pit bull didn't help either...


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I think I would be afraid of a horse. I've not been near a horse since I was a kid but they're so big and unpredictable.


----------



## Annyka (Apr 21, 2009)

Aviophobia or Aviatophobia- Fear of flying.
Climacophobia- Fear of stairs, climbing, or of falling downstairs.
Melissophobia- Fear of bees.

i really don't have much these...


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

TheDaffodil said:


> Didaskaleinophobia: fear of school.
> I don't really have social phobia. I'm not afraid of leaving my house and being in social situations enough to qualify for "phobia" but I do have an intense fear of school, symptom of my social anxiety.


When I think about going to school, I think that I will get embarrassed:
I will have an anxiety attack and someone will ask me what's wrong and I won't know what to tell them. Everyone else will think I'm crazy and won't want to be my friend. I don't want to be alone.
I will do something stupid like trip over myself and people will laugh at me and even though I'd laugh at myself, I'd only do it to seem like I'm not embarrassed.
People will judge me all at once and I'll feel too different from everyone. I will feel inadequate.

What actually happens:
I do have anxiety attacks but people usually can't tell.
I do trip over myself but no one blows it out of proportion.
People probably do judge me without me knowing exactly how. I do feel too different. I do feel inadequate. But people are still nice to me.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

What is called Fear of being stuck upside down in a roller coaster for a half hour :cry

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2007/06/10/national/main2908687.shtml
http://www.neatorama.com/2008/01/03/18-people-stuck-on-roller-coaster/


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I could do 5 or 10 minutes tops I think. I fear the half hour mark.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

tony0306 said:


> I have a fun challenge for each of you/us.
> 
> Who's playing along?


I guess what would really happen with the roller coaster is that I would scream and wait and end up in the hospital. I would go with other people together and we will all comfort each other. We might go out to eat later, and exchange numbers, and visit each other every year or at least send Christmas cards. I could network with them, and exchange recipes, and visit other local attractions together.


----------



## deeds14 (Jul 9, 2009)

Iatrophobia - going to the doctor

Glossophobia - speaking in public


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

tony0306 said:


> I think you'd all just have a bad headache, and settle out of court for a reasonable sum. : )


Or that too :um I suppose.


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

Fear of most social situations (parties, socials, meet 'n greets).

Any kind of insect or spider with long legs and/or long bodies (with the exception of dragonflies and grasshoppers).

Flying.

Those are the major ones that affect me on a regular basis. I'm also a bit of a hypochondriac and _cannot _watch horror movies.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

AudreyHepburn said:


> Some of my Phobias​
> 
> *Agraphobia*- Fear of sexual abuse. (Paranoid fear of this)
> *Automysophobia*- Fear of being dirty (not as serious)
> ...


Alright, what I think will happen, and what probably would happen;

*Agraphobia*:
I will be kidnapped and sexually abused? By a stranger?

- I will probably not be because I am pretty cautious (if not overly cautious) and I don't trust strangers.

*Automysophobia*:
I will be kidnapped, and left to fester in my own filth for years and years without ever being able to bathe. Because of that, I will die of dysentery.

- I will probably not be kidnapped.

*Ephebiphobia*:
I am afraid of teenagers because of their reputation for wanton violence and ridicule of others.

- I will probably not be gang-beaten by a group of teenagers out of the blue.

*Taphephobia*: 
I will die, but I will actually be alive. No one will discover this and they will bury (barry? Goddamn it) me alive.

- The doctors will do a concise autopsy and they will find that I am actually dead.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Other than the fear of most social situations, I have
Arachnophobia-fear of spiders

Hypochondria-fear of illness
Nosocomephobia-fear of hospitals 
Iatrophobia -fear going to the doctor 
^These three combined really suck. If I have to go to the doctor I'm a nervous wreck.

I'm also a bit claustrophobic.


----------



## SK7 (Jul 22, 2009)

Social Phobia- Fear of being evaluated negatively in social situations
Apiphobia- Fear of bees
Arachnephobia or Arachnophobia- Fear of spiders
Cnidophobia- Fear of stings
Tocophobia- Fear of pregnancy or childbirth
Spheksophobia- Fear of wasps
Acrophobia- Fear of heights
Glossophobia- Fear of speaking in public or of trying to speak
Scopophobia or Scoptophobia- Fear of being seen or stared at.
Scotomaphobia- Fear of blindness in visual field.
Keraunophobia or Ceraunophobia- Fear of thunder and lightning.(Astraphobia, Astrapophobia)
Katagelophobia- Fear of ridicule


----------



## SourD (May 21, 2009)

Footphobia. I don't know the proper word for it, but oh man. Don't put your feet anywhere near me. I'm ok if you have shoes on, but if you don't.... ew.


----------



## Tнᶓ ᶂuturε Iѕ ɳош » (Dec 23, 2008)

SourD said:


> Footphobia. I don't know the proper word for it, but oh man. *Don't put your feet anywhere near me. I'm ok if you have shoes on, but if you don't.... ew.*


OMG yes!!

Don't ever ask me for a foot massage either. Ugh.

Social Phobia.

Agoraphobia.

Germs. Though I've gotten much better with that.

Big, thick dusty moths. The way they flutter is very threatening to me and the same with mosquitoes.


----------



## Jayne311 (Aug 20, 2009)

Sorry, I know no technical or scientific names.

The idea of being pregnant scares the hell out of me. I don't mean to insult anyone with kids or anyone who is pregnant, but I imagine it feeling like a little alien slowly taking over my body. 

I don't like signing credit card reciepts while cashiers watch me. 

I am scared of bugs, all shapes and sizes, although oddly enough, I am not afraid of spiders. 

I don't like restaurants because I have to talk to the waiters, and the way they hover around you, even if they have to for their job, makes me nervous. 

I hate to answer the phone, and I abhor calling someone. I also always hang up before I have to leave a message, unless I pre-wrote what I was going to say and have it in front of me to read off of. 

I hate filling out job applications. 

Being in the ocean makes me terrified. I either frantically run out of it when I venture in a little, or freeze and just stand there terrified until I get myself to move. 

Solutions: I don't plan on getting pregnant, I don't have to go in the ocean anymore to try to prove I'm not scared. Eventually, if I fill out enough appplications and sign enough things, my hands will stop shaking when I do so. I will use lots and lots of bug spray. I can deal with waiters if I think about how many times I've gone to a restaurant before and not been embarrassed by the awkward talk. And the phone just sucks, but nearly everyone gives out their email now, so I'll just gladly use that.


----------



## when will we be new skin (Aug 18, 2009)

*Social Phobia*

*Cucarachaphobia* - Fear of Cockroaches. Ok so I made the name up but there's no formal name for it. I am more scared of cockroaches than anything in the world. More than public speaking... ugh. I can't look at pictures of them. I can't watch them on tv. I can't even get near them to kill them.

*Pediculophobia* - Fear of Lice. When I was a kid we got a bad case of it and now I am so scared to get it again. I seriously have nightmares once or twice a month about getting lice. I will shave my head if I ever do.

*Escalaphobia* - Fear of Escalators. I curse the basterd who invented them. They are evil. I seriously get the same physical symptoms that I do when speaking in public when I have to get on one. I wont even explain how hard it is to step onto it. And then when I'm on, I feel like I'm going to fall backwards and crack my head open and die. My dad said that I would scream bloody murder whenever he tried to take me on one. Stairs are my friend. Yes, they can hurt me too but at least they don't move.


----------



## Jayne311 (Aug 20, 2009)

I hear you about the cockroach thing. I always cry when I have to deal with one.


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

Katagelophobia- Fear of ridicule
Sociophobia- Fear of society or people in general
Arachnophobia- Fear of spiders
Lalophobia- Fear of speaking
Spermophobia- Fear of germs
Iatrophobia- Fear of going to the doctor
Ophthalmophobia- Fear of being stared at
Glossophobia- Fear of speaking in public or of trying to speak
Atychiphobia- Fear of failure
Haptephobia- Fear of being touched
I also have a fear of even numbers.


----------



## IThinkIAmMe (Aug 18, 2009)

of course social phobia..afraid of people and embarrasment and all that jazz that goes along with it
also afraid of being poor
and being alone forever

as you can see my phobias are kinda working against each other there lol


----------



## Chrisalone (Aug 24, 2009)

Social phobia
Needle phobia
Public speaking phobia
Bees, hornets , and wasps phobia


----------



## RevisionOnTwo (Aug 25, 2009)

Well I have some phobias that really worry me, and then some things that just bug me a little.

Phobias:

-Social Phobia (but apparently only at school/around people my age. I am 10 times more comfortable with people like 10 years older than me).
-Atychiphobia-Fear of Failure
-Gerascophobia- Fear of growing old.
-Peniaphobia- Fear of poverty.
-Arachnophobia- Fear of spiders
-I'm also extremely afraid of my teeth getting crooked/falling out etc. 

Minor annoyances:

-I don't have a problem making friends (or aquaintances whatever) at any jobs I've had, or if someone I already know introduces me. BUT, I just can't seem to stay calm, cool and collected at school or around people I don't know.
-I sometimes don't like to answer the phone. I guess I'm worried that I'll run out of things to say and there will be a silent pause lol. I don't mind calling people because I only call people when I have something to say.
-I think (probably doesn't actually happen) that people are always looking at me while I'm driving. Like at a stop light I always stop so that my car isn't aligned with the front seat of someone else's (so that they can't look in my car).
-I HATE eating around other people in restaurants. I mean I will do it, but I have to normally sit against the wall so that I can look out.
-In class I used to have to sit against the wall in the back because I'd think that people were looking at me, but I guess I'm getting over that one as of today lol.
-I really, REALLY dislike going to the dentist, but I will if I have to.


----------



## Myluckystar (Sep 29, 2012)

strawberryjulius said:


> Genophobia- Fear of sex
> 
> Yep. -_-


Yep -_-


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Hmm, let's see. Arachnophobia, social phobia (obviously), something like 'fear of loneliness' (is there a word for that?). Less prominent but still present: algophobia (fear of pain), atychiphobia (fear of failure), chronophobia (fear of time ticking away), decidophobia (fear of decision making), necrophobia (fear of death). And my family says I have hosophobia but I think they're just unhygienic.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Mottephobia. Fear of moths.


----------



## simian4455 (May 17, 2012)

Fear of chatting in internet forums.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

Claustrophobia - enclosed/small spaces (also crowded places for me)

Tocophobia - fear of childbirth and pregnancy. Both of them horrify me, not just the childbirth part.

And I don't think there's a name for it, but I have a phobia of these insects:










It's so embarrassing  they are everywhere for about two months of the year and I am so scared I get panic attacks and nausea if one touches me. People tend to make fun of it 



DubnRun said:


> Mottephobia. Fear of moths.


While not as intense as the cranefly, I am uncomfortable with moths. One flew into the shower with me when I was 11 and got caught in the water, it's flapping movements before slipping down the drain disturbed me for some reason. Ever since then I have been creeped out by them.


----------



## ThatOneShyGirl (Nov 5, 2012)

Not so much a phobia but things im scared of:
The Dark
Heights
EMBARASMENT!!
Big Amimals 
Bees 
Insects


----------



## It Never Ends (Nov 17, 2012)

I fear of emotional commitment.


----------



## ravagingthemassacred (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm claustrophobic and have experienced a panic attack from an asthma attack- they are NOT a good mix, you feel claustrophobic and suffocated within your own body.


----------



## Fleur44 (Jul 24, 2012)

I have a fear of cockroaches that can't be described. I have physically attacked people who thought it would be funny to put plastic bugs on my desk at work. I would just as soon jump off a high-rise balcony than be trapped in a room with a cockroach. There is nothing I wouldn't do to escape one. I hate the word; I hate whoever created them.

That and a fear of being burned by acid or fire. Everyone in my life knows to never, ever pull me from a burning building. Let me burn. I refuse to suffer the recovery.


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

Quick list...
Heights. (I'm not as scared of the height as the idea I might do something stupid)

Bridges. I'm scared they'll collapse when I'm half-way over.

Clowns. Do not like >.<

"Large" spiders, I'm cool with the lil' ones.

Spider webs /Cobwebs. Don't know why. I think it's the feel. Can't get rid of it for ages.

Speaking to a crowd. Just can't do it.


----------



## velvetglove (Oct 23, 2012)

Social phobia, awkardness that's why avoid social situations, embarrasement, rejection. Anyone interested in im here is my email: [email protected] I'm pamela


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Fear of water


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

Acrophobia (fear of heights)
Thanatophobia (fear of death)
Trypophobia (ugh - fear of small hole clusters)

^My top three


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Tokophobia, Emetophobia; somewhat related.


----------



## minnimocha (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a phobia of men. As you may imagine it's quite debilitating


----------



## Mourn4UrSelf (Nov 2, 2012)

Astraphobia: fear of thunderstorms

That's really it, except for my social phobia of course.


----------



## Dee65 (Oct 1, 2012)

My fears:

* of being with people and being ignored
* being left out
* my kids being hurt or in an accident

just a few


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

lisbeth said:


> Fear of water


Yeah, same. Aquaphobia :afr


----------



## Icestorm (Mar 17, 2012)

Let's see...

Obviously social phobia. I don't like being in crowded places, at all. I can't go on an aeroplane. And I can't stand vomiting, and do anything to prevent getting ill.


----------



## 1Human1World (Nov 27, 2012)

Social phobia, fear of relationships/romantic relationship and a form of cynophobia, but only dogs on the loose/street.

I used to have a fear of bees, but overcame it myself.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Claustrophobia :afr


----------



## 1Human1World (Nov 27, 2012)

1Human1World said:


> Social phobia, fear of relationships/romantic relationship and a form of cynophobia, but only dogs on the loose/street.
> 
> I used to have a fear of bees, but overcame it myself.


How do you edit posts?

Well, I got the street dogs phobia after a dog tried to attack and bite me when I was skateboarding.


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

Arachnophobia. Fear of spiders.
Acrophobia. Fear of heights.
Aquaphobia. Fear of drowning/water.


----------



## Mea (Nov 11, 2012)

-Closed-in spaces
-Being alone in a crowd of people I don't know.
-Heights
-Not existing
-Being put to sleep (Sedatives)
-Suffocating


----------



## Heart of Glass 14 (Nov 24, 2012)

I have an extreme fear of snakes ! Ophidiophobia. I can't even stand the rubber fake snakes either. Also seeing pictures of snakes freaks me out.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Life


----------



## shylessintrovert (Nov 22, 2012)

*Erythrophobia*

I have something called. "erythrophobia." Fear of blushing. I don't understand it because I used to be completely unflappable. The problem is that I build up some sort of unresolved anxiety towards certain people, "Especially family." And when I blush, it's worse, because it builds the anxiety up for next time. I used to blush whenever I met a girl around my age, specifically at work, or around people I knew that thought would judge me. Even if I was not attracted. I know it's related to this paranoia I have that everyone is always judging me. But it got so much worse, that it turned into a paranoia in 1 on 1 situations, even with men, older women and children. I'm afraid that I will blush, and embarrass myself, and do not want to give the impression that I'm attracted to them, especially when I'm not. While this is not 24/7, it's pretty bad. How do I overcome this? There are people I avoid, even family, because I feel completely ill at ease, and feel I have alienated them.


----------



## hannahrose1101 (Nov 29, 2012)

hmmm i never thought of all of the individual phobias i have
1.people=social anxiety
2.spiders
3.talking out loud to myself
4. other people hearing my thoughts
5. ingesting chemicals
6. forgetting to breath when i sleep and dying
7. death
8. kissing with someone new
9. new relationship like a boyfriend
10. going insane
11. being fat
12. people thinking im fat or ugly/ negative criticism
13. sex with someone new
14. im scared of having panic attack and being stuck in it
theres more but im too tired to think


----------



## nathalex01 (Oct 29, 2012)

Spiders. Snakes. Cockroaches.


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

I didn't see it on the list, but I am afraid of deep water. I am also afraid of spiders and oh yes, I am social phobic.


----------



## Deathmau (Feb 2, 2012)

1.) Social situations
2.) People
3.) Insects/bugs of any kind. Gnats, flies, spiders, ladybugs, etc
4.) Pitbulls (the dogs)
5.) Thugs/gangsters/sketchy shady people
6.) Needles
7.) Being addicted to something (not drugs, but to computers or shopping)
8.) Seeing anyone I know in public
9.) Being fat
10.) Getting sick


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

-This has no name, but I'm afraid of using elevators. I'm not claustrophobic. My fear is because I find them dangerous. Though It's not as severe as it was when I was younger, but I am still afraid of most. I would not take the elevator in my dorm hall for months after move in, but I've gotten comfortable taking it now, since it is rather new and there's not that many floors (nor is my room on the highest anyway).

-I'm also afraid of spiders. If I find a spider in my room at home, usually I won't sleep in there, especially if I find more than one, I won't be sleeping in there for a long time. I'll usually get sprays and foggers. And I'm really paranoid about spiders. Like I always scan my room for them and whenever I feel something I think it's a spider and freak out. And especially after seeing a spider it's hard for me to fall asleep because I'll be thinking about spiders and what if a spider crawls on me or is on the wall, etc.
(even just seeing pictures of them freak me out, especially if they're really harry ones)

(I have other phobias, but I feel like these are the main two, besides social phobia, but that's obvious, now isn't it?)


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Social situations/People/Being in the center of attention
Getting raped by a stranger
Getting kidnapped by a stranger
Spiders and some other ugly creatures
Losing my mind (getting schizophrenia or something like that, hallucinating when sober)
Failing at something that is important to me
Rejection
Negative comments about my personality and behavior
Losing all my money
Becoming homeless who lives in the streets
Having a stalker/Someone stalking me and knowing everything about me

And now i'm afraid some psycho sees this post and chooses me as his/her victim and makes me to face all my fears... :afr


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Secretaz said:


> Social situations/People/Being in the center of attention
> Getting raped by a stranger
> Getting kidnapped by a stranger
> Spiders and some other ugly creatures
> ...










Lol, hello little kitty.:twisted


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

theseventhkey said:


> Lol, hello little kitty.:twisted


lol this gif :lol


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Acrophobia (Fear of Heights)
Trypophobia (Fear of Symmetrical holes)
Arachnophobia (Fear of Spiders (or Arachne))
Claustrophobia (Fear of Small Places (like, really small places))
Entomophobia (Fear of Insects)
Mild Aquaphobia (Fear of Deep Water(I get nightmares about that)) (not that strong though, I can kinda ignore this one)

and ofcourse Socialphobia


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

theseventhkey said:


> Lol, hello little kitty.:twisted


+Like


----------



## ilana (Nov 5, 2012)

I don't know if it's been given a name but I have a fear of never being able to die. Like what if I'm stuck in some kind of limbo? Some days I really freak myself out thinking about it. Even though it's completely stupid, right? Right?! lol...


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Balls and Chins
Heights
Mice
Sperm
Plates
Closed Areas


----------



## SnowSunRainClouds (Dec 3, 2012)

Atychiphobia- Fear of failure.

Arachnephobia or Arachnophobia- Fear of spiders.

Glossophobia- Fear of speaking in public or of trying to speak.

Taphephobia- Fear of being buried alive

Gerascophobia- Fear of growing old.

Necrophobia- Fear of death

Obesophobia- Fear of gaining weight

Sociophobia- Fear of society or people in general

That's about it haha.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Anatadaephobia.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> Anatadaephobia.


It must've been hell for you on here when Amocholes had his duck avatar.


----------



## Heart of Glass 14 (Nov 24, 2012)

Besides being afraid of snakes, I'm also afraid of blushing (erythrophobia).. which happens a lot. And I'm also afraid of elevators being trapped inside... or worst the elevator losing control and crashing. I'm also afraid of subways.. even though I have never been in one... I'm just afraid I'm going to be pushed by the crowd onto the tracks.


----------



## So Lonely (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm not sure if this is an actual phobia, but I'm paranoid a lot.. I can't sit right in front of someone in class, I'll think they're making fun of me or something for being different, or trying to do something to harm me in some way. I always think someone is out to get me in any way possible.

And also, SAD...


----------



## meelhuysen (Dec 5, 2012)

TheUnwelcome said:


> My main thing is driving in a car and feeling like everyone is looking at me. Especially at red lights this is horrible. I feel like I am an animal trapped in a zoo and everyone is staring at me. I dunno how this came to be but it started about 2 years ago. I used to drive around with my two 12s loud as crap and it never bothered people looking at me. Now I find I drive with my stereo totally off not trying to draw any attention. Odd huh?
> 
> I dunno what you would really call this phobia either but it really inhibits what I can do. I hate leaving the house even to get cigarettes. And they say when you expose yourself to these situations they go away, well I have been going out a lot lately but it doesnt seem to be helping me at all =(


I understand what you said. I hate the feeling of being at a red light. I look around awkwardly, then it makes it worse because my suspicions come true when others turn and look also. I give up. lol


----------



## Aetuip (Dec 6, 2012)

Ereuthophobia 
Cause when I blush, I BLUUUSHx1000!


----------



## Mech (Nov 27, 2012)

beside social situations, i think i have a weak phobia of mosters. probably cause ever since i was in the first grade i watch horror movies, though logically i dont believe in anything supernatural, except maybe ghost, put highly unlikely


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

--------------
Cockroaches
Heights
Bees/Wasps/Hornets
--------------

I'm sure there's more but that's all I can think of for now.


----------



## Lelsey (Feb 7, 2011)

Lizard
public speaking/ talking to people in general
just started developing fear of height too - not sure why


----------



## Cnidaria (Dec 13, 2012)

Crowds, open spaces, public speaking, falling (not heights), but my worst phobia is driving.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Huge open spaces
Huge endless oceans
Spiders
Claymation
Space


----------



## KristinLeigh (Dec 2, 2012)

I have social phobia, and there's no name for this one but I'm also terrified when someone I can't see cracks their knuckles.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

The normal ones; Spiders, heights and blood (not my own)

Also; Belly buttons. :afr


----------

